# *PICS* OF BARN, PASTURE + SISSY & BULLIT-SPOTTED NUBIANS



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's the herd, out in the pasture this morning.




Goat barn, this is the WEST side, the Hyacinth bean vine will grow to shade it, I HOPE!! 




This is Sissy, my spotted Nubian doeling Queen Mum sold me.  She is the sweetest goat, bottle fed and beautiful, I think!  THANKS QUEEN MUM.




This is Bullit, my spotted Nubian new herdsire Queen Mum sold me this one too.  He's a bit rambunctious, but then, he's a buck.  He's easy to handle though, and we luv him.

We have great weather today, going to get hot and humid again tomorrow so I was out in the fields this morning with my camera. Oh, why can't every day the weather be like today??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)

They are awesome!  I wish I had more property


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 1, 2012)

*BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the spotted one! Nice piece of land for them too!!!*


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2012)

Verrry nice~  Sure wish you were closer, I'd like a Sissy / Bullit kid~


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow...you have a lot of the nubian colors I like....
The solid black with brown strips and legs black ears.... the solid brown with black strips brown ears.... and of course...Sissy...spotted one. I think I may just get couple nubians next spring!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 1, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous. The land is too. I love them all.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, my GOSH!  Your goats look Amazing!   And the babies look incredible!  They are turning out so nicely.  I am really glad you bought them.  They could not have gone to a better home.   Isn't Sissy lovely.  And Bullit is just going to be a wonderful Sire.   Gorgeous.   I hope you get some wonderful babies out of him.  He looks better than his dad!  Much better!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, your herd has grown! Everyone looks so happy there. You really have a nice place.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 1, 2012)

They are all so pretty!   What a great herd.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks you'all for all the kind words.  I know I enjoy pictures others post, so I thought I'd get some up for everyone.

The weather was beautiful this morning about 9:00 am when I took these photos, and now it's raining.  It's cold today, about 60 degrees, and tomorrow it's going to be 90.  Nothing blah about Oklahoma weather.

DonnaBelle


----------

